# Fire Emblem Three Houses - Official Game Trailer - Nintendo E3 2018



## cet34f (Apr 1, 2021)

Dear all,

I am having troubles finding the genre of this track, especially the vocal/EDM part. Overall, this is trailer music, but what if we break it into sections?

0:00 - 1:29: Hybrid Orchestra
1:29 - End: Electronicore/Metalstep? (the vocal/EDM part)

I am trying to find songs similar to the second section, so if you can help me with the keywords, I would be grateful. I like the elegant yet driving quality of the second section. It also sounds like stage music from a music video game.

Thanks!


----------

